# Another Day on Molokai



## slip (Jul 14, 2022)

We are getting most of our appointments in now. We went to the Dentist for the first time today. Kim has to get 2 crowns done. He recommended them because she is taking some Osteoporosis medication and that affects her teeth. So she has an appointment in October for her first crown. I was fine this time.

We are both due for Cleanings but they don't have a Dental Hygenist right now. They gave us an appointment for November for the cleanings so hopefully they will have someone by then.

The last appointment we have is next week, I see the eye doctor. I need new glasses. These are really old and I don't even remember when I got them. While we are there, Kim will make her appointment. 

I still have to make an initial appointment for the doctor. They have my records now. Then we are all set for the basics. We have been very happy with the care and everyone working at each center. So far so good.


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2022)

The last 4 times I was in Kaunakakai town there has been a car charging at the charger. Today it was open so I stopped I over to get a couple pictures. These pictures are from the side of the unit.







They are coming along on the building on the main drag too. It has been all closed in for a while now. I have heard it is going to be a small hotel but we'll have to wait and see if that is true. We do a lot of waiting and seeing here on Molokai.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 15, 2022)

@slip , I love your updates of living on your piece of paradise....We downsized in May to a condo from our large home and I'm loving living with less clutter, furniture and things.  It's so great to pay 50% less for everthing, electric, heating, and even property taxes... hope I can save a bunch till I retire in 5 years....Aloha Friday...


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2022)

Sugarcubesea said:


> @slip , I love your updates of living on your piece of paradise....We downsized in May to a condo from our large home and I'm loving living with less clutter, furniture and things.  It's so great to pay 50% less for everthing, electric, heating, and even property taxes... hope I can save a bunch till I retire in 5 years....Aloha Friday...



Mahalo and Happy Aloha Friday. 

We never really considered a condo until we started staying in our timeshares.  Right after our first stay, we knew we liked condos for our future. I have lived in single family homes all my life, until our move to Oahu and we really didn't have any adjustments. Our downsize came with the move. It made it easier already owning our retirement condo though. 

We too enjoy the uncluttered space and it's much easier to keep clean. We really enjoy the vacationers coming and going and talking to people from all over and when we feel like being alone we hang out on the lanai. We also like watching all the workers keeping the grounds looking in great shape. It beats working in the hot sun. 

Hopefully those last 5 years go quickly for you.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 15, 2022)

slip said:


> Mahalo and Happy Aloha Friday.
> 
> We never really considered a condo until we started staying in our timeshares.  Right after our first stay, we knew we liked condos for our future. I have lived in single family homes all my life, until our move to Oahu and we really didn't have any adjustments. Our downsize came with the move. It made it easier already owning our retirement condo though.
> 
> ...



I'm also hoping these last 5 years go quickly.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 15, 2022)

slip said:


> The last 4 times I was in Kaunakakai town there has been a car charging at the charger. Today it was open so I stopped I over to get a couple pictures. These pictures are from the side of the unit.


Those are some expensive electrons. I understand, it's Hawaii and all the power comes from burning oil. By comparison, all ours id hydro or wind derived and costs 9 to 11 cents per kilowatt hour. I'd think solar panels on the roof would have a fast payoff. 
Thanks for the photo. It was instructive.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 15, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> Those are some expensive electrons. I understand, it's Hawaii and all the power comes from burning oil. By comparison, all ours id hydro or wind derived and costs 9 to 11 cents per kilowatt hour. I'd think solar panels on the roof would have a fast payoff.
> Thanks for the photo. It was instructive.



It's also Molokai, kind of at the end of the food chain, so might be higher than typical rates in Hawaii. I wonder how rates compare with the other islands?

Dave


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> Those are some expensive electrons. I understand, it's Hawaii and all the power comes from burning oil. By comparison, all ours id hydro or wind derived and costs 9 to 11 cents per kilowatt hour. I'd think solar panels on the roof would have a fast payoff.
> Thanks for the photo. It was instructive.



Yes, our electric bill is about .51 cents a kwh. We do have solar panels on each of the buildings here so that helps with our bill. We only pay about $60 a month for our electric bill but we don't have a furnace, hot water heater, range/oven or A/C. Those would be big electricity draws. 

I don't remember what the KWH cost was in Wisconsin but it was much closer to yours compared to here.  

It is funny that I never saw anyone use the charger in Kaunakakai until I wanted to get a picture of it and then the next 4 times there was a car there charging.


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> It's also Molokai, kind of at the end of the food chain, so might be higher than typical rates in Hawaii. I wonder how rates compare with the other islands?
> 
> Dave



I paid .39 cents per KWH on Oahu. It was rising also. We were using twice as much electricity on Oahu but that is due to the solar panels we have here on Molokai. 

On Oahu our average bill was around $100 and here on Molokai our average bill is about $60 but again that's many due to the solar panels.


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2022)

Hiro's for dinner tonight.  They are having their 5th Anniversary Celebration. A great buffet and lots of local music. 

We only had a light lunch so we will be ready. Doors open at 4:30pm. We already have 
our tickets but we'll still get there early.


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2022)

A beautiful moon over Molokai Saturday night.


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2022)

Beautiful evening at WaveCrest tonight. We don't get many waves here on the south side of Molokai because of our large Reef but we even had some small waves coming in over the last couple days.


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2022)

I had my eye doctor appointment this morning. I have to get a new pair of glasses but i knew that. My current pair are over 15 years old. The Eye Dotor moved here from Indiana 3 years ago. I remember reading about it in the Molokai Dispatch when she opened up.

We decided to go to Paddlers for lunch. On our way home we decided to go up a couple neighborhoods we haven't been to yet.

The roads are pretty steep but there are some awesome views up there. There were some crews working on some houses being built. I'll put the pictures in the next few posts. There are plenty of lots for sale up there and most have great views. Many of the driveways are very steep.

The first 2 are from Paddlers, Kim had the Spaghetti and I had the Shrimp Burger.


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2022)

These neighborhoods are about 4 to 5 miles east of Kaunakakai.


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2022)

These were a little further east. Down past the Alii Park.


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2022)

It wouldn't let me put the last few on the other post. As you can see from a lot of these pictures, some people here have some money.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 19, 2022)

slip said:


> Yes, our electric bill is about .51 cents a kwh. We do have solar panels on each of the buildings here so that helps with our bill. We only pay about $60 a month for our electric bill but we don't have a furnace, hot water heater, range/oven or A/C. Those would be big electricity draws.


Ouch. No hot water for showers?


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> Ouch. No hot water for showers?



No, our hot water heater is owned, powered and maintained by the association.  So we are paying for that in our monthly maintenance fees and not on our utility bill. We also have a gas oven/range and the gas us provided by the association so we also pay that through our monthly maintenance fees. For A/C, we don't own one. Our building is facing directly into the trade winds. So far we have not needed A/C at all.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 19, 2022)

slip said:


> No, our hot water heater is owned, powered and maintained by the association.  So we are paying for that in our monthly maintenance fees and not on our utility bill. We also have a gas oven/range and the gas us provided by the association so we also pay that through our monthly maintenance fees. For A/C, we don't own one. Our building is facing directly into the trade winds. So far we have not needed A/C at all.


Whew!  I feel so much better now!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 20, 2022)

Just curious, since moving to Hawaii is not in the cards for us, what are the prices on the lots and the houses? And are the houses elevated for the view? Didn’t look as if they were high enough to park underneath.


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Just curious, since moving to Hawaii is not in the cards for us, what are the prices on the lots and the houses? And are the houses elevated for the view? Didn’t look as if they were high enough to park underneath.



We thought the same thing but we made it here anyway. 

In the neighborhoods of these pictures, yes, they were elevated for the view and it seemed most were elevated enough to park under. In these 2 neighborhoods anyway.

It seems many houses closer to the ocean are elevated just enough for protection of a storm surge but many aren't elevated also.

I have been casually following Hawaii's real-estate for about the last 10 years.  I am not an expert by any means but prices are often in the local news here because it is a huge issue.

Here on Molokai, you can get a third of an acre lot in Maunaloa for $69,000. The one below is another one and has an ocean view.









						0 N Waieli St #F-15, Maunaloa, HI 96770 | MLS #394898 | Zillow
					

For sale This is a vacant land. It is located at 0 N Waieli St Maunaloa, Hawaii.




					www.zillow.com
				




Then there are 5 acre lots with an ocean view like the one below.









						0 Awawa Rd #20, Maunaloa, HI 96770 | Zillow
					

0 Awawa Rd #20, Maunaloa HI.




					www.zillow.com
				




After that you can spend as much as you want for lots here. Even up to 6 figures.

Condos are going to start at about $250,000 and go up from there. HOA's are around $600 a month at most places.

Houses that are in decent condition go for about like the one below. A friend of ours just bought this one.









						142 Kahinani Pl, Kaunakakai, HI 96748 | MLS #396028 | Zillow
					

142 Kahinani Pl, Kaunakakai HI, is a Single Family home that contains 968 sq ft and was built in 1976.It contains 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms.This home last sold for $570,000 in July 2022.   The Zestimate for this Single Family is $613,600, which has increased by $8,632 in the last 30 days.The...




					www.zillow.com
				




Then there are many like the one below and then as high as you want to spend.









						8900 Kamehameha V Hwy, Kaunakakai, HI 96748 | MLS #397086 | Zillow
					

For sale This 3362 square foot single family home has 3 bedrooms and 3.0 bathrooms. It is located at 8900 Kamehameha V Hwy Kaunakakai, Hawaii.




					www.zillow.com
				













						75 Okuma Pl, Kaunakakai, HI 96748 | MLS #202210812 | Zillow
					

For sale This 3639 square foot single family home has 5 bedrooms and 6.0 bathrooms. It is located at 75 Okuma Pl Kaunakakai, Hawaii.




					www.zillow.com
				




As for other islands, I heard the median price for a house is now $1.1 million on Kauai. Maui and Oahu will be similar and Big Island is about $500,000. Condos will be in the $500,000 to $600,000 range with HOA's all over the board. There will be exceptions to all this of course.


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Just curious, since moving to Hawaii is not in the cards for us, what are the prices on the lots and the houses? And are the houses elevated for the view? Didn’t look as if they were high enough to park underneath.



I just got an email for a new listing for a condo on Molokai at Molokai Shores. That complex is about 1 mile from Kaunakakai town. This one is much more expensive but it is updated nicely though.









						1000 Kamehameha V Hwy #A-311, Kaunakakai, HI 96748 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $0. 1000 Kamehameha V Hwy #A-311, Kaunakakai, HI. It contains 0 bedroom and 0 bathroom.




					www.zillow.com
				








I actually checked out the unit right next to this one in 2018. I made that trip solo and made videos of every unit I went into and sent them to my wife. We went over them every night, saying which ones we like and what we didn't like. It's funny listening to these now and how I was describing everything for my wife.   

At the time this was listed at $180 000.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 22, 2022)

Is it just me or does unit #311 have a lot of furniture - - like too much?  

I like that it has central AC.


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Is it just me or does unit #311 have a lot of furniture - - like too much?
> 
> I like that it has central AC.



I agree and the main level is only 562 sqft. Every room and even the lanai has too much stuff in them. 

That A/C must not reach the loft because they have a Portable unit up there.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 22, 2022)

Wow, great appreciation in 4 years!


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Wow, great appreciation in 4 years!



Like many places but we'll see if it lasts.


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2022)

Beautiful day, time to do laundry.


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2022)

I just got an email notice about a WaveCrest condo hitting the market today. I was surprised to see it was in our B building. Since I have been watching listings, B building units only come up about once a year. 

This one is even on our floor, second floor. Compared to many other listings that have sold, this one is pretty basic on upgrades. It compares to ours more than others have. We'll see how it does now that the market seems to be slowing. 

Right now, there is only one other unit still listed for sale and that one is in the Oceanfront A building and is listed over $155,000 more than this one. 

This one last sold in 2004 for over $100,000 less that the new listing price. 









						7142 Kamehameha V Hwy #B202, Kaunakakai, HI 96748 | MLS #396516 | Zillow
					

For sale This 604 square foot condo home has 1 bedrooms and 1.0 bathrooms. It is located at 7142 Kamehameha V Hwy Kaunakakai, Hawaii.




					www.zillow.com


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 23, 2022)

slip said:


> I just got an email notice about a WaveCrest condo hitting the market today. I was surprised to see it was in our B building. Since I have been watching listings, B building units only come up about once a year.
> 
> This one is even on our floor, second floor. Compared to many other listings that have sold, this one is pretty basic on upgrades. It compares to ours more than others have. We'll see how it does now that the market seems to be slowing.
> 
> ...


Sigh. Your posts and photos have caused DH and me to discuss selling everything and moving to Molokai! But we agree we’d miss our kids too much, and then there’s the issue of quarantine for our two little dogs. So totally impractical, but fun to dream about!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 23, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Sigh. Your posts and photos have caused DH and me to discuss selling everything and moving to Molokai! But we agree we’d miss our kids too much, and then there’s the issue of quarantine for our two little dogs. So totally impractical, but fun to dream about!



Quarantine for dogs going into Hawaii is different than it used to be.  Check current regulations.  Having them chipped and properly tested prior to travel can mean no quarantine required. If you want to move to Molokai, taking your dogs should not be a barrier. Get to packing! 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Sigh. Your posts and photos have caused DH and me to discuss selling everything and moving to Molokai! But we agree we’d miss our kids too much, and then there’s the issue of quarantine for our two little dogs. So totally impractical, but fun to dream about!



That is a big reason many people return to the mainland.  It's not for everyone, that's for sure. Our kids are 40 and 32. One already lived halfway across the country and the other works nights. No grand kids and none in sight. They are definitely living their own lives.

Today's technology makes it much easier too. We see posts on Facebook, Instagram and we FaceTime regularly.  My daughter visits at least once a year. My son not as often but we plan to go back for a visit in 2024. That will be our first visit to the mainland in 5 years. 

I was talking to a few friends here on Molokai and they just pay for flights for their kids. That way, they don't have to do the traveling.  That may be us in a few years, we'll see. 

Many things to take into consideration. Especially for Molokai since it is a throw back and not much in ways of shopping for conveniences. 

We were both on the same page to make the jump. You are both on the same page too and that makes it easier. Keep looking, things change and who knows what you may find that works for both if you. Plus, like you said, it's fun. 

You can always come visit.  Let me know and I can show you around.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 23, 2022)

@slip, is living space not an issue for you and Kim?  I think for our, being my husband and mine, healthy relationship, we need lots of space in our home so that we can wander off to whatever area of the home we would like to be.


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> @slip, is living space not an issue for you and Kim?  I think for our, being my husband and mine, healthy relationship, we need lots of space in our home so that we can wander off to whatever area of the home we would like to be.



We actually talked about condo living while we were still in Wisconsin.  We both were usually always together in the living room there so we didn't think it would be an issue.

When we got here we debated about getting a second TV for the bedroom but we quickly realized it wouldn't be necessary but that could be an option for others.

Also, here at WaveCrest, we have that awesome Cabana.  Either one of us can go down there to get away. There are chairs and loungers there plus anything else you would need. There's a refrigerator, sink, bathrooms and wifi. There are often times that no one is down there. I have been down there reading at times and others come down but never come over and bother me.

If I want to talk to others, I just take a chair or lounger by the pool and usually strike up a Conversation. Many people only stay a few days and some stay a week. It's always nice talking to others about the island or where they are from.

Another place to get away is the many benches along the ocean here on the property.  It is very relaxing down there and it can be a lot of fun during whale season.  

So for us, not an issue at all but I can see it could be for others.


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2022)

I thought we were going to have some rain come through but it ended up being a perfect lazy afternoon at the pool.


----------



## amycurl (Jul 23, 2022)

So apparently Molokai is the only place not on the surface of the sun…cool, cool.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2022)

amycurl said:


> So apparently Molokai is the only place not on the surface of the sun…cool, cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yes, I hear the mainland has a ton of hear right now. The weather here has been about the same since we got here in February.  It maybe a couple degrees warmer now at night. 

Definitely warm in the sun. I swam for a bit and then came out for some sun and then went back in the pool for a while. I did that for about 3 hours. I'm a little sore so I know I got some exercise in.


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2022)

After the pool, I decided to use up the Eggplant Kim's friend gave us on Thursday.  I ended out making Eggplant Parmesan.  First time I made it but it turned out great.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 24, 2022)

So Jeff, I was wondering:  Now that you two have been on Molokai awhile, and you seem to be getting your feet under you:  Is it what you had imagined and expected it would be?  I know it's very different than other places you've lived.  But when you pictured your retirement in Hawaii, is this what came to mind?

My opinion, based on what I've read from your posts, and from having met you in person, is that this is just enough.  Not too much, and it brings together all the things about Hawaii that you like so much.  But I know other Tuggers would like to know: What do you think?  And more important - what does Kim think? Any regrets, or crazy plans to do something different?

Dave


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2022)

Here's another example of the Posts that are on the Molokai Facebook Groups. This one is only a block away from our condo.


----------



## slip (Aug 1, 2022)

I got a call late Friday that my glasses were in so I called today so I could pick them up. So it was only a little over a week for them to come in, not bad at all. Especially for Molokai. 

It's been over 15 years since I have gotten new glasses. Wow, no scratches .

My eyes are still adjusting to the new prescription so I will probably have a little eye fatigue later but everything is nice and clear. 

We decided to stop for lunch while we were in town. We haven't dined in at Molokai Pizza since we have been here so we went there. I had a Meatball Sub and Kim had the Italian Sub. 

We even brought a Pizza home for dinner later.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 1, 2022)

Nice glasses!

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 2, 2022)

Now that you have a new 'script, you can go eyeglass shopping at www.zenni.com. you will be amazed at the price if you've only bought from the eye doc.


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> Now that you have a new 'script, you can go eyeglass shopping at www.zenni.com. you will be amazed at the price if you've only bought from the eye doc.



I actually have awesome vision insurance and my glasses were only $45.


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2022)

I went over to the new place today for lunch. It's only a block from the condo. I was going to walk but some rain came through. 

I talked to the owners there and they opened up towards the end of March. They came over from Oahu years ago. The mother was born and raised on Molokai.  She move to Oahu briefly and they moved back. It was way to busy for them and she said the fishing is better here on Molokai.   

We'll be going back there again. Nice and close and the prices are right with huge portions. 

Garlic Shrimp Plate, Korean Chicken Plate and a Kalua Pork Plate.


----------



## slip (Aug 5, 2022)

We had a friend enjoying our lanai this morning.  






We're heading out soon. We want to get some fruit at Kumu Farms and then stop at Molokai Livestock to get some meat for our freezer. Then we are stopping at Kalipi's Stop for some lunch. 





It's noticeably warmer tonday as the Trade Winds really died this morning. We're still getting just enough breeze to keep the condo cool.


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2022)

I was looking for some videos on YouTube when this unrelated video showed up so Kim and I decided to watch it. 

It lists 3 Luxury Resorts on Molokai and WaveCrest Resort was the first one.    

Now I get to tease her about living in a Luxury condo in Hawaii. She is so hard to please. 






Here's the video, we had a good laugh watching it. Surprisingly, it's only 2 months old.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Aug 10, 2022)

slip said:


> I was looking for some videos on YouTube when this unrelated video showed up so Kim and I decided to watch it.
> 
> It lists 3 Luxury Resorts on Molokai and WaveCrest Resort was the first one.
> 
> ...


Uh-oh, now watch those prices climb!


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2022)

Flowers are in bloom all over WaveCrest. We noticed while we were in town that gas finally came down $.10 to $6.27 a gallon. 

I also just got a text that the state received my voting ballot on August 2nd.


----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2022)

Another beautiful moon over Molokai.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 12, 2022)

slip said:


> Another beautiful moon over Molokai.
> 
> View attachment 62281View attachment 62282View attachment 62283View attachment 62284


Beautiful photos!


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2022)

Another nice moon. This time over the Cabana.


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2022)

Awesome color in the sky this morning, beautiful sunrise.


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2022)

While we were at the pool yesterday, the guy who owns 2 units told us there would be a new listing coming out for WaveCrest today. He was right I got the notice this morning. 

This one would be similar in features and upgrades to ours.









						7146 Kamehameha V Hwy #C-109, Kaunakakai, HI 96748 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $230,000. 7146 Kamehameha V Hwy #C-109, Kaunakakai, HI is a condo home that contains 604 sq ft and was built in 1975. It contains 1 bedroom and 1 bathroom.    The Zestimate for this house is $239,500, which has decreased by $2,200 in the last 30 days. The Rent Zestimate...




					www.zillow.com


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2022)

A beautiful day at the Wharf. The trade winds are perfect today.


----------

